
Hong Kong Is Showing Symptoms of a Failed State - throwaway1997
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-02-09/coronavirus-hong-kong-shows-symptoms-of-a-failed-state
======
dragonsh
Singapore which implemented quarantine order like China, restricted purchase
of essentials at supermarkets and in spite of having more cases is more
effective in managing nCOV and public panic buying. Supermarkets are
replenished again quickly.

Hong Kong is operating as free market economy where anyone can buy what they
need, so most people stock up as much as they need and during this panic none
of the big private players are capable to handle it, as they want to profit
from it. In this scenario planned economy like China and Singapore works much
better than free market economy. So probably it’s a failure of Hong Kong’s
free market economy.

In Hong Kong many healthcare staff assigned to take care of infected people
resign and many go on a strike when a collective response to handle an
epidemic is needed. They went on a strike to close borders and ask local
government not to bring back Hong Kong residents and people stuck in Mainland.

~~~
londons_explore
In a true free market economy, those striking workers would either be offered
more salary to work, or their other demands would be met.

Likewise, in a truly free market, supermarket shelves wouldn't be empty -
prices would just be very high for the scarse goods.

~~~
dragonsh
In truly free market when government do not intervene shelves will always be
kept at the minimum to profit from panic. It’s because demand and supply is
controlled by rich and high price exclude the non rich. That’s the reason
systems are crumbling in Hong Kong.

------
Huycfhct
Hong Kong shows that the CCP claim they care about stability is a lie

They are happy to destroy HK for a little more power

------
_-___________-_
The picture of the empty shelves is quite misleading. I haven't had any
trouble buying necessities (and even non-necessities).

------
duxup
I feel like failed state symptoms due to pandemic is pretty far removed from
failed state that should be operating "normally".

------
ngcc_hk
Still cannot find any tiolet paper. But unlike all the states he said HK is
more individualist than say Singapore. The failure of the state is in a sense
not that true but failure of the top tier of the government. and it is not a
failure to act but it is overstep of them that is problem, not the failure of
the overall state (all government organisation, gov sponsored org. etc ) and
civil society. if they do not change, the overall government (not just top
tier and police) would collapse with the civil society.

We still fighting the top tier and the germ. As said it is not hope we have.
It is by trying we might have hope.

Tl; dr

The top tier can let in mask long time ago and we will not have problem now.
The top tier can follow medical advice and close the border like Singapore and
even macau or ... Wuhan. Instead we have a hard time to buy it overseas. In
fact we still do as the top tier failed and in the way.

you may think that is an argument of words. But it is not. If you want even
more stronger state fit an event ultimately rely upon individual to stay alert
and healthy, instead still go around to do hot pot with your family from china
and got at least 7 out of 20 infected, you need some top tier action but also
some citizen action. But that is not in.

Instead it try to a strong and in fact a police state. They ask for scouts
even to quarantine centre but not police. Because the police still acting like
they are just nothing happened. And just arrest 119 people in remembrance of a
protestor.

the top tier should know police cannot do all things. but they cannot fulfill
their duty, except continue to arrest people in peaceful gathering. Just
arrest 119 for a remembrance...

No it is not a failure of the state in the sense it failed. It is the success
they think that is the problem. The top tier just too strong on one agenda.
Hence the fix is not the success of the state. But the change strategy of the
state. If not, the whole system no matter his strong the civil society is
cannot survive.

------
moomin
Arguably so is America, but it’s hard to see what’s in front of your nose.

------
olliej
"failed" is not the same as deliberately sabotaged - CN is actively
restricting resources, treatment, medical access, and beating any occupants
who disagree.

~~~
nailer
I'm not sure why this is being voted down. Citizens of HK were asking for the
border to be sealed for weeks before Lam did anything.

------
johann8384
So is Kentucky

------
blackrock
Maybe they deserve this? Maybe Hong Kong should fail?

* They firebombed a hospital/building that would’ve served as the quarantine location. This could’ve saved them, but instead, their stupidity doomed them.

* They destroyed city services without realizing, or caring, of their precarious situation.

* Their political backers wanted their city to fail, in order to be the sacrificial lamb, so that China could be destroyed. Interestingly enough, their dreams may be getting closer. And all it took was a novel little virus. The loss of life will be very high indeed, including their own, but they don’t care, nor do their political backers.

* The doctors and nurses abandoned their positions during a crisis, but they have a civic responsibility, and are the first responders to a health crisis. But they just left their posts. Now the people must fend for themselves. What about when this actually becomes real? Are they going to run too? It looks like they will.

I don’t have the answers, nor do I want Hong Kong to fail. But Mother Nature
is on deck, and she’s going to take her toll.

~~~
Huycfhct
Thanks CCP

I'm sure the communist government had nothing to do with any of this

~~~
blackrock
You should post your conspiracy theories on reddit. They’ll happily entertain
your nonsense over there.

